# I need a space.



## Singuy (Oct 25, 2010)

I am looking for a space to conduct drawing lessons for kids. The rental is very high in Singapore and it will not justify for me to rent the space because I will be conducting on weekends only. I am holding a full time job and trying out to build a business out of it. Anyone that can help me out by providing me with a space that can accommodate 10 kids?


----------



## Geck (Dec 23, 2010)

You can try going to the local community centres (CC) first...
They might organize a drawing lesson for kids and perhaps more than 10 spaces...
They will do the marketing for you,
and you just get a cut....better way to do it, I suggest.


----------

